# Yes or No - would you like your home interior to look like this?



## debodun (Oct 30, 2021)

Saw this in a magazine. With all the talk of brown furniture being out of favor right now, I'm surprised at this. Even by my standards, that's a lot of brown.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 30, 2021)

You're right about the browns. Also, a lot of clutter. Too busy for my taste.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 30, 2021)

Way too busy. All that clutter would make me as nervous as a long-tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs. Not to mention...who'd want to be bothered with dusting all that crap?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 30, 2021)

That kitchen is over the top for me but I would like to have Jessica Fletcher’s Cabot Cove kitchen.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 30, 2021)

Way too much stuff going on for my taste.
Plus, I don't like all the diff patterns.  I like everything to match somehow..

Definitely, not in to plaids.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 30, 2021)

debodun said:


> Yes or No - would you like your home interior to look like this?​


Maybe, but it would require a lot of trips to Goodwill and some paint...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2021)

Ugh I think the top picture was the 'before' photo and the others were 'after'.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 30, 2021)

Absolutely NOT!  Nothing but clutter, with little or No use.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 30, 2021)

Our friends bought a house with much of the old kitchen still intact, rather than throw it out they restored it. I love it.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 30, 2021)

It's not cluttered, @horseless carriage.  That's a huge difference.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 31, 2021)

Don't like it. Too dark. Hate clutter. Love colors.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 31, 2021)

WAY too busy, cluttered looking and dark for me.  Sort of claustrophobic looking.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 31, 2021)

My wife and I are among those who like what we like and couldn't care less about what they (whoever "they" are) say is in fashion.  And we like natural wood.  Our home has all maple trim, cabinetry, window casements and doors.  Virtually all of our furniture is natural wood, with or without upholstery.  I don't however like a "busy" or cluttered appearance so the rooms pictured in the original post don't appeal to me.

To each his own.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 31, 2021)

Absolutely not! Too dark and cluttered, as the other said.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 31, 2021)

No way.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 31, 2021)

What is the furniture period described in the article, Deb...is it "*Early Salvation Army*" or "*Late Gene Autry*"...lol!


----------



## caroln (Oct 31, 2021)

Reminds me of a Cracker Barrel restaurant.    But it's homey looking, albeit too cluttered for me.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm a minimalist .. but, to each, his own.


----------



## Jules (Oct 31, 2021)

No, definitely not for me.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2021)

Looks okay  for 1920


----------



## Remy (Nov 1, 2021)

Even the kitty blends in! I like some of it. Perhaps less brown in the decor items. I don't hate it.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2021)

Definitely looks like something from the 1970's. @debodun Are you sure this isn't from your collection of old magazines?


----------



## win231 (Nov 1, 2021)

Well, it's nicer than my home's interior.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 1, 2021)

Love a country look but way to much clutter.


----------



## bingo (Nov 1, 2021)

it's  certainly  interesting  because it has that hidden  object  effect


----------



## Knight (Nov 1, 2021)

No to wanting home interior looking like the pictures in post #1. Really depressing.

Post #9 interior looks bright & inviting.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 1, 2021)

LOL-You all must have been snooping at pics of the house we just bought! I mean,how early 90s can you get?

At first we said,well,this will all be changed as soon as we move in. Well,after 3 (or was it 4)trips back to California to bring our belongings here to Idaho,moving into a rental temporarily,then moving again to this place,all has been put on the back burner while we try to recover-oh and build dog kennels,our project of last week and this week. Maybe I can just live with the decor.....maybe.....


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 1, 2021)

These are the pics before we purchased BTW-we have "modernized" some decor.


----------



## Pete (Nov 1, 2021)

debodun said:


> Saw this in a magazine. With all the talk of brown furniture being out of favor right now, I'm surprised at this. Even by my standards, that's a lot of brown.
> 
> View attachment 192053View attachment 192054


Not if you live in a cabin... then again not everyone likes the 'wood look'


----------



## Remy (Nov 3, 2021)

@Mrs. Robinson Love the wood ceilings. It looks like a beautiful home. I'm not a big fan of wall paper but that wall paper is not real intrusive. I'm sure you can make changes to make it your own. It's so nice that you bought a home!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 3, 2021)

@Remy Thank you! We love the wood ceilings too-although I think they were put up there a few years ago when they had a very unusual huge snowfall here. Apparently the roof collapsed. I think the wood may have been done to cover the damaged ceilings. I could be wrong though.

Roof was replaced with a metal roof so they say we will be fine no matter how much snow comes along. Fingers crossed they are right!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 3, 2021)

Not at all, but we don't like the white/gray clinical look that is now in vogue.  Even the hardwood floors are a gray color.


----------



## Jules (Nov 3, 2021)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Roof was replaced with a metal roof so


That would be wonderful to listen to the rain on the roof when you’re drifting off to sleep.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 3, 2021)

No, to complicated. I am a low maintenance kind of guy.


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Way too much clutter for me.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 4, 2021)

Too much clutter.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 4, 2021)

"That would be wonderful to listen to the rain on the roof when you’re drifting off to sleep."

I can`t wait! We have only had a couple of really light rains since we moved in,but since we moved to Idaho in May,we have had some real "gulleywashers". Those are predicted for next week-really looking forward to it!


----------

